# I conti della Belva 3: impatto a bilancio e valori residui



## Zosimo2410 (4 Luglio 2019)

Il I conti della Belva 3 : impatto a bilancio e valori residui

Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan

Biglia 6475 (ing) , 6333 (amm) , 12.808 (Totale)‬ *
G.Donnarumma ‪11100 (ing) , 120 (amm) ,‬ 11.220 (Totale)*
Caldara. ‪ 4070 (ing) , 7000 (amm) , 11.070 (Totale)‬ *
Piatek ‪3240 (ing) , 7778 (amm) , 11.018‬ (Totale)*
A.Silva *0*‪ (3700) (ing) , 6933 (amm) , 6.933‬ (Totale)*
Paquetá ‪2774 (ing) , 7778 (amm) , 10.552‬ (Totale)*
Kessie. ‪4070 (ing) , 6400 (amm) , 10.470‬ (Totale)*
Chalanoglu. ‪4625 (ing) , 5327 (amm) , 9.952‬ (Totale)*
Romagnoli. ‪6475 (ing) , 2525 (amm) , 9.000‬ *(Totale)
*Leao* , 2800 (ing), 5600 (amm), 8400 (Totale)
Conti. ‪3700 (ing) , 4840 (amm) , 8.540‬ *(Totale)
Musacchio. ‪3700 (ing) , 4429 (amm) , 8.129‬ *(Totale)
Rodriguez ‪3885 (ing) , 3547 (amm) , 7.432‬ *(Totale)
Laxalt. *0* (3145) (ing) , 3500 (amm) , *3500**(Totale)
Reina. ‪5550 (ing) , 1000 (amm) , 6.550‬ *(Totale)
Castillejo. ‪2775 (ing) , 3750 (amm) , 6.525‬ *(Totale)
Borini. ‪4625 (ing) , 1841 (amm) , 6.466‬ *(Totale)
Suso. 5550 (ing) , 796‬ (amm) , 6.346 *(Totale)
*Bennacer*. 2800 (ing), 3200 (amm) , 6.000 (Totale)
*Hernandez* 2800 (ing), 2000 (pre), 4.800. (Totale)
Bonaventura. ‪3700 (ing) , 844‬ (amm) , 4.544 (Totale)*
*Rebic*. 4200 (ing), 0 (amm), 4200 (Totale)
*Krunic*. 2160 (ing), 2000 (amm), 4.160 (Totale)
*Duarte*. 1540 (ing), 2000 (amm), 3.540 (Totale)
Halilovic (2). 0 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 0 (Totale)*
A.Donnarumma ‪. 1850 (ing) , 244‬ (amm) , 2.094 (Totale)*
Calabria. 2035 (ing) , 34 (amm) , 2.069 *(Totale)
Plizzari. ‪370 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 370‬ *(Totale)

Gomez é stato riscattato dal,Palmeiras per 4,5 milioni.
(2) Halilovic é nel secondo anno di presito allo Standard.
Hernandez preso con prestito piú obbligo, l’anno prossimo invece che 2.000 di quota prestito inciderá 4.500 di quota ammortamento per un totale di 7.300
Djalo ceduto a 5 ha una percentuale non nota per lo Sporting che è stata valutata pari a 0,5 milioni.
Strinic rescissione consensuale.
Ingaggio di Laxalt pagato dal Toro che paga anche 0,5 milioni per il prestito

Questi i residui di bilancio (cederli ad una cifra superiore genera plusvalenza)
*Leao* 30
Caldara 28
Piatek 27,2
Paquetá 27,2
A.Silva 20,8 - In prestito all’Eintracht
*Hernandez* 20
Kessie 19,2
*Bennacer* 16,0
Castillejo 15
Conti 14,5
Chalanoglu 10,7
Laxalt 10,5 - In prestito al Torino
*Duarte* 10
Musacchio 8,9
*Krunic* 8,0
Romagnoli 7,6
R.Rodriguez 7,1
Biglia 6,4
(Gomez 3,8) - ceduto per 4,5
Reina 2
Borini 1,8
(Strinic 1,3) - rescissione consensuale
Bonaventura 0,8
Suso 0,6
A.Donnarumma 0,5
G.Donnarumma 0,2
*Rebic*0 - In prestito da Eintracht
Calabria 0
Halilovic 0
(Cutrone 0), ceduto per 20 (+3)
Plizzari 0
(Simic 0), ceduto per 0 (?)
(Djalo, 0,5). ceduto per 5

Payroll attuale (somma ingaggi, ammortamenti e prestiti):
*186,6* milioni (target intorno ai 180-185)
Payroll 2018/19 : 207 milioni.

Totale plusvalenze dal 1/6/2019
*34,5* milioni (esclusa per ora eventuale percentuale su Petagna che non é ancora chiara e aggiunta minusvalenze di Strinic)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Luglio 2019)

Aggiunto acquisto di Bennacer e cessione di Simic (a zero?..)


----------



## Simonic (5 Luglio 2019)

Perdona la mia ignoranza, ma con quale formula è stato acquistato Theo Hernandez?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2019)

Simonic ha scritto:


> Perdona la mia ignoranza, ma con quale formula è stato acquistato Theo Hernandez?



Prestito 2 milioni + obbligo di riscatto per altri 18, totale 20


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Luglio 2019)

Grande, grazie!
Simic spero qualcosins meglio di 0€


----------



## Simonic (5 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Prestito 2 milioni + obbligo di riscatto per altri 18, totale 20



Ho letto anche prestito BIENNALE con diritto...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> I conti della Belva 3 : impatto a bilancio e valori residui
> 
> Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan
> 
> ...



insomma dobbiamo piazzare Donnarumma, Silva, Rodríguez e Biglia per risparmiare 40 milioni (oltre alla plus di Donnarumma). Biglia difficile visto l'ingaggio.


----------



## IlMusagete (5 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> insomma dobbiamo piazzare Donnarumma, Silva, Rodríguez e Biglia per risparmiare 40 milioni (oltre alla plus di Donnarumma). Biglia difficile visto l'ingaggio.



Dipende anche da qualì operazioni sono state fatte per far registrare il presunto -122 (non so se è stato reso ufficiale) dell'annata 18-19, e da quanto eventualmente ne andrà a beneficiare il bilancio appena iniziato.

Può essere che sono stati svalutati maggiormente gli ammortamenti annuali di alcuni giocatori con cui si rischiava di fare minusvalenza o pochissima plusvalenza (biglia, laxalt, kessié, chala, musacchio su tutti) e finché non vengono fuori i dati ufficiali sul bilancio appena concluso giustamente ci rifacciamo ancora a questi dati; se ciò fosse avvenuto diventerebbe molto più facile piazzare i giocatori e anche la questione Donnarumma assumerebbe un altro tono.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> I conti della Belva 3 : impatto a bilancio e valori residui
> 
> Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] Intanto complimenti per i topic sui bilanci, posso farti una domanda?
quanto ammontava il payroll al 30/06/2019 ?
Sicuramente lo avrai già scritto da qualche parte ma non riesco a trovarlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Luglio 2019)

ma perche conti "della belva"?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] Intanto complimenti per i topic sui bilanci, posso farti una domanda?
> quanto ammontava il payroll al 30/06/2019 ?
> Sicuramente lo avrai già scritto da qualche parte ma non riesco a trovarlo.



Allora.... all’ 1/6 a fine stagione, con tutti ancora dentro 223 milioni
Tolti i contratti e i prestiti scaduti circa 172 milioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma perche conti "della belva"?




Un riferimento alla trasmissione di Giannino sui conti dello stato italiano.

La “belva” é il bilancio fuori controllo del Milan...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2019)

Simonic ha scritto:


> Ho letto anche prestito BIENNALE con diritto...



Dove. Io ho letto annuale. Sai si stanno un pó rubando le informazioni dato che in societá “non sono trasparenti” (Di Marzio cit.).


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> I conti della Belva 3 : impatto a bilancio e valori residui
> 
> Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan
> 
> ...



*Allora @Zosimo2410. Hai aperto questo nuovo topic senza chiedere permesso, considerato che gli altri due erano stati chiusi a causa del tuo comportamento non in linea col regolamento.

Per il momento lasciamo aperto questo topic. Ma ti avverto che se ricominci ad assegnare patenti di tifo ed a deridere le idee altrui, verranno presi provvedimenti.

Al minimo accennoo di polemiche il topic chiude.

E ciò vale per tutti.

Si torna on topic. Eventuali repliche SOLO IN PRIVATO.


*


----------



## Gekyn (5 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Allora.... all’ 1/6 a fine stagione, con tutti ancora dentro 223 milioni
> Tolti i contratti e i prestiti scaduti circa 172 milioni.



Intanto grazie, leggendo i dati siamo scesi quasi di 50 mln di payroll, tanta roba.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> I conti della Belva 3 : impatto a bilancio e valori residui
> 
> Questo l’impatto a bilancio dei giocatori ancora a libro paga del Milan
> 
> ...



Direi che vendere Suso dovrebbe essere la priorità.


----------



## andrec21 (5 Luglio 2019)

Letteralmente impossibile non fare minusvalenza con Biglia, una delle operazioni più insensate di sempre.


----------



## uolfetto (5 Luglio 2019)

ottimo post, me lo salvo tra i preferiti in questo periodo di mercato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2019)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Letteralmente impossibile non fare minusvalenza con Biglia, una delle operazioni più insensate di sempre.



La speranza é che l’abbiano svalutato nel bilancio precedente. Lo scopriremo ad ottobre.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Intanto grazie, leggendo i dati siamo scesi quasi di 50 mln di payroll, tanta roba.




Con i nuovi acquisti siamo risaliti a 182, ma arriverá anche qualche cessione, spero..


----------



## uolfetto (5 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con i nuovi acquisti siamo risaliti a 182, ma arriverá anche qualche cessione, spero..



magari il riepilogo sul totale del payroll vecchio a fine esercizio potresti metterlo in fondo al primo post vicino al nuovo per vedere l'evoluzione.


----------



## Ambrole (5 Luglio 2019)

Post spettacolare, grazie e complimenti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2019)

Siamo all’8 Luglio e ancora zero cessioni.

Con l’attuale livello di plusvalenze il,payroll dovrebbe attestarsi su.... 120-125 milioni!

Siamo giá a 182!

Quindi cedere é NECESSARIO: o per fare plusvalenze con cui aumentare quel target a 125 milioni ingestibile o in subordine per portare il payroll al livello disgraziato a cui siamo adesso. 

Cedere pesantemente é un must, non possiamo tirarci ad Agosto dove ci aspetteranno coi fucili spianati.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Siamo all’8 Luglio e ancora zero cessioni.
> 
> Con l’attuale livello di plusvalenze il,payroll dovrebbe attestarsi su.... 120-125 milioni!
> 
> ...



Il problema è chi e come cedere, nel senso che per gli unici con un po' di mercato ti hanno offerto una cassa di banane (tipo Gigio). Situazione paradossale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è chi e come cedere, nel senso che per gli unici con un po' di mercato ti hanno offerto una cassa di banane (tipo Gigio). Situazione paradossale.



Il problema é che DEVI cedere. Puoi aspettare un pó per valutare chi, ma alla fine qualche rospo devi ingoiarlo se non arrivano offerte congrue.

Il rischio é trovarsi costretti a cedere Romagnoli in fretta e furia per far quadrare i conti.

A meno che dal Qatar non arrivi una mega sponsorizzazione.


----------



## IlMusagete (7 Luglio 2019)

[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] visto che Hernandez risulta a titolo definitivo l'ammortamento diventa 4000 no?

Questa settimana comunque mi aspetto almeno 2 cessioni (Biglia, Laxalt, Casti e Borini gli indiziati principali) e che ci sia una svolta della questione Donnarumma, altrimenti incomincio a preoccuparmi anch'io..


----------



## Gekyn (7 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Siamo all’8 Luglio e ancora zero cessioni.
> 
> Con l’attuale livello di plusvalenze il,payroll dovrebbe attestarsi su.... 120-125 milioni!
> 
> ...



Però bisogna tenere conto che si può cedere nella finestra di gennaio o entra il 30 giugno 2020, e comunque credo che sia fondamentale aumentare il fatturato non solo dal player trading...


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è chi e come cedere, nel senso che per gli unici con un po' di mercato ti hanno offerto una cassa di banane (tipo Gigio). Situazione paradossale.



Se qualcuno volesse qualche broccone dei nostri aspetterebbe tranquillo almeno un altro mesetto.
Penso che nessun asino sarebbe tanto fesso da spendere 35-40 mln per Suso a luglio.
Facciamo pena.
Borini 2,5
Biglia 3,5
Donnarumma SEI
Altro che Knicks, peggio molto peggio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] visto che Hernandez risulta a titolo definitivo l'ammortamento diventa 4000 no?
> 
> Questa settimana comunque mi aspetto almeno 2 cessioni (Biglia, Laxalt, Casti e Borini gli indiziati principali) e che ci sia una svolta della questione Donnarumma, altrimenti incomincio a preoccuparmi anch'io..



Sto aspettando la convergenza delle fonti, qua ognuno spara la sua. Quando vedo che n dicono lo stesso, aggiorno, comunque si.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2019)

bisogna cedere ora e non basta certo Laxalt a sistemare i conti. I Donnarumma Bros e Biglia devono essere ceduti.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2019)

Biglia Caldara e Silva pesano per il 20%.
Basta guardare questo per capire come la nostra squadra non abbia capo né coda.
Giustamente ci fanno pesare il fpf, facessimo le cose con un minimo di criterio... che vergogna.

Alla fine basta liberarsi di Biglia, Suso, Borini e Reina per migliorare la situazione e fare delle plusvalenze, senza intaccare il valore della squadra.

Donnarumma è un discorso a parte, pro e contro di una sua cessione li conosciamo, certo che 11 milioni all'anno sono imbarazzanti.

La squadra va rinforzata. Non è facile farlo cercando di diminuire i costi.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il problema é che DEVI cedere. Puoi aspettare un pó per valutare chi, ma alla fine qualche rospo devi ingoiarlo se non arrivano offerte congrue.
> 
> Il rischio é trovarsi costretti a cedere Romagnoli in fretta e furia per far quadrare i conti.
> 
> A meno che dal Qatar non arrivi una mega sponsorizzazione.



Devi cedere entro il 30 giugno 2020 però, non 31 agosto 2019. C'è una bella differenza.

Se entro agosto non facciamo cessioni non faremo acquisti importanti, ma non possiamo pensare di presentarci con una squadra addirittura indebolita, vedrai che non lo faremo.


----------



## Garrincha (8 Luglio 2019)

C'è tempo gennaio ed eventualmente giugno prossimo per cedere, certo più aspetti più è facile essere preso per la gola ma dato che grazie a Gattuso il valore dei giocatori è praticamente zero si può solo incrociare le dita e sperare che Giampaolo riesca a mettere in vetrina qualche pezzo sacrificabile tanto che si presenti qualcuno con una buona offerta, rischioso si ma se devi svendere Donnarumma e Romagnoli puoi farlo anche tra un anno tanto vale provarci


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> C'è tempo gennaio ed eventualmente giugno prossimo per cedere, certo più aspetti più è facile essere preso per la gola ma dato che grazie a Gattuso il valore dei giocatori è praticamente zero si può solo incrociare le dita e sperare che Giampaolo riesca a mettere in vetrina qualche pezzo sacrificabile tanto che si presenti qualcuno con una buona offerta, rischioso si ma se devi svendere Donnarumma e Romagnoli puoi farlo anche tra un anno tanto vale provarci





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Devi cedere entro il 30 giugno 2020 però, non 31 agosto 2019. C'è una bella differenza.
> 
> Se entro agosto non facciamo cessioni non faremo acquisti importanti, ma non possiamo pensare di presentarci con una squadra addirittura indebolita, vedrai che non lo faremo.



Lo so, ma sono finestre in cui sei ancora di piú sotto il giogo degli strozzini.
L’unica speranza é che con un gioco piú efficace si possano mettere in vetrina giocatori ad ora ignorati, ma é un salto nel buio.

Per me sono i procuratori che si devono da da fare. É il loro lavoro, “ti porteró tizio, ma adesso devi prendermi caio”. Questo devono fare, questo é il loro valore aggiunto. Il motivo per cui possono meritare le commissioni.

Se una societá vuole vendere A e una societá vuole comprare A e si trovano piú o meno concordi sul prezzo qual é la loro funzione?

Loro devo “procurare” ingaggi, andare dalla societá A e convincerla a prendersi il giocatore a prezzo congruo perché un domani ne avrá dei vantaggi.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma sono finestre in cui sei ancora di piú sotto il giogo degli strozzini.
> L’unica speranza é che con un gioco piú efficace si possano mettere in vetrina giocatori ad ora ignorati, ma é un salto nel buio.
> 
> Per me sono i procuratori che si devono da da fare. É il loro lavoro, “ti porteró tizio, ma adesso devi prendermi caio”. Questo devono fare, questo é il loro valore aggiunto. Il motivo per cui possono meritare le commissioni.
> ...



Il ruolo dei procuratori è un tema losco che mi piace poco.

La nostra situazione è simile a quella della Roma di questi anni, dove infatti è capitato abbiano dovuto fare cessioni dolorose. La differenza principale è che Pallotta non ha una lira mentre Elliott almeno finora ha risanato i bilanci pesantemente in rosso.

Comunque è la situazione peggiore per fare trading, questo è poco ma sicuro. Procuratori e DS se ne approfittano. 

Donnarumma è il caso limite. 2 anni residui, stipendio da top player, Raiola come procuratore, temo che sarà una storia lunga e spiacevole, un'altra volta. Forse la cosa migliore sarà trovare una soluzione per prolungare anche se a costi altissimi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Luglio 2019)

Corretto ingaggio di Bennacer


----------



## uolfetto (12 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Corretto ingaggio di Bennacer



io i giocatori li aggiungerei solo quando c'è l'ufficialità e almeno qualche certezza sulle cifre. anche se quella assoluta si può avere solo quando esce il bilancio...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Luglio 2019)

Veretout senza biglia sarebbe un bagno di sangue.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Luglio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> io i giocatori li aggiungerei solo quando c'è l'ufficialità e almeno qualche certezza sulle cifre. anche se quella assoluta si può avere solo quando esce il bilancio...



Difficile capire l’ufficialitá.
Presentazioni non ne fanno.
I giornali scrivono: tutto fatto per Mr. X all’Empoli 15 + 1 al giocatore 1,3 all’anno per 5 anni. Poi dopo.... in conferenza stampa, scopri che Krunic ha firmato, ma Bennacer no....

Ci si prova.


----------



## Mauricio (21 Luglio 2019)

Sembrerebbe Silva in uscita. Risparmio a bilancio di 10,5 milioni e plusvalenza di 5/10 milioni. Ottimo!
Resta il fatto che va sostituito, e non penso che chi verrà costerà molto meno, anzi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Luglio 2019)

La bravura dovrà essere quella di prendere un sostiuto che costi complessivamente meno. Fondamentale lo scouting / ds


----------



## Pamparulez2 (30 Luglio 2019)

Si hanno cifre più attendibili su Cutrone e Niangleao?!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Si hanno cifre più attendibili su Cutrone e Niangleao?!



Cutrone dovrebbe essere 20+3 alla fine quindi conteggiamo 20.

Leao aspettiamo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2019)

Aggiornato con cessione di Cutrone


----------



## IlMusagete (30 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Cutrone dovrebbe essere 20+3 alla fine quindi conteggiamo 20.
> 
> Leao aspettiamo.



In Inghilterra da come parte fissa 16m di £ (quasi 17,5m in euro) fino ad arrivare a 23m di £ con i bonus (25m in euro). Ottima operazione così.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Luglio 2019)

Ci sta che cutrone frutti qualcosa in piu...e leao costi meno..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Luglio 2019)

Aggiunto arrivo di Leao per 30+5 con 2 netti di ingaggio e la cessione di Djalo a 5 milioni con 10% allo Sporting.

Se le cifre reali differiranno correggerò.

Come payroll siamo al limite, intorno ai 190
Come plusvalenze siamo a 35, circa a metà dell'obbiettivo.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiunto arrivo di Leao per 30+5 con 2 netti di ingaggio e la cessione di Djalo a 5 milioni con 10% allo Sporting.
> 
> Se le cifre reali differiranno correggerò.
> 
> ...



serve la cessione di suso per raggiungere il target plusvalenze e quella di andre silva per abbassare il payroll.


----------



## mil77 (31 Luglio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> serve la cessione di suso per raggiungere il target plusvalenze e quella di andre silva per abbassare il payroll.



Si ma Andre Silva verrà sostituito da qualcuno ché occuperà lo stesso posto in bilancio. Quelli da vendere sono quelli che non devono essere sostituiti: uno tra casti e Borini e due tra Rodriguez laxalt è strinic. Oltre ovviamente a suso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Agosto 2019)

Aggiunto Duarte. 

Al momento con 10+1 di cartellino e 1,1 di ingaggio netto. Se le cifre saranno aggiornate, aggiorneró le cifre.

In questo momento abbiamo un payroll troppo alto (194 milioni), di poco inferiore ai 207 dell’anno scorso e siamo indietro con le plusvalenze di almeno 30-35 milioni.

Servono cessioni.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiunto Duarte.
> 
> Al momento con 10+1 di cartellino e 1,1 di ingaggio netto. Se le cifre saranno aggiornate, aggiorneró le cifre.
> 
> ...



Per me, a meno di sculate clamorose, le cessioni le faremo a giugno prossimo, sperando che Giampy e il suo gioco spumeggiante abbiano rivalutato qualcuno dei nostri cessi. Al momento Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez e co. sono invendibili.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Agosto 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Per me, a meno di sculate clamorose, le cessioni le faremo a giugno prossimo, sperando che Giampy e il suo gioco spumeggiante abbiano rivalutato qualcuno dei nostri cessi. Al momento Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez e co. sono invendibili.



Sicuramente non è Agosto il mese ideale per fare cessioni.
D'altro canto se ti trascini a Giugno con le cessioni da fare ti cucchi tutto il costo annuo del giocatore (ingaggio + ammortamento) e gli altri sono li pronti a tirarti il collo.

Se non riusciamo a cedere adesso, bisogna farlo il più possibile a Gennaio.


----------



## uolfetto (1 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma Andre Silva verrà sostituito da qualcuno ché occuperà lo stesso posto in bilancio. Quelli da vendere sono quelli che non devono essere sostituiti: uno tra casti e Borini e due tra Rodriguez laxalt è strinic. Oltre ovviamente a suso



si, se andre silva lo rimpiazzi con correa e i suoi costi elevati alla fine ti mantieni uguale. condivido che sono quelli da non rimpiazzare che ci possono abbassare il payroll: suso (oltre alla plusvalenza), rodriguez e laxalt. strinic serve se cedi gli altri due. castillejo e borini anche, non è che possiamo rimanere con 3 punte sole (piatek, correa, leao). al massimo uno solo dei due.




Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non è Agosto il mese ideale per fare cessioni.
> D'altro canto se ti trascini a Giugno con le cessioni da fare ti cucchi tutto il costo annuo del giocatore (ingaggio + ammortamento) e gli altri sono li pronti a tirarti il collo.
> 
> Se non riusciamo a cedere adesso, bisogna farlo il più possibile a Gennaio.



gennaio mi pare una cosa ancora più complicata. cioè devi sperare che ci sia una squadra di quelle grosse che vuole a tutti i costi un tuo giocatore e si tratterebbe di uno di quelli buoni nel caso. gli altri allora è più probabile a giugno sperando in una rivalutazione come dice davidoff. parliamo di giocatori medi, magari cifre introno ai 15 milioni non è che ci sta tanto da tirarti il collo.


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non è Agosto il mese ideale per fare cessioni.
> D'altro canto se ti trascini a Giugno con le cessioni da fare ti cucchi tutto il costo annuo del giocatore (ingaggio + ammortamento) e gli altri sono li pronti a tirarti il collo.
> 
> Se non riusciamo a cedere adesso, bisogna farlo il più possibile a Gennaio.



Giampaolo non potrà di certo rivalutare quelli che vogliamo vendere perché andranno in panchina. 
RR Laxalt Strinic Casti Suso Calha molto probabilmente andranno tutti in panca.


----------



## uolfetto (1 Agosto 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Giampaolo non potrà di certo rivalutare quelli che vogliamo vendere perché andranno in panchina.
> RR Laxalt Strinic Casti Suso Calha molto probabilmente andranno tutti in panca.



suso laxalt e rodriguez andrebbero venduti adesso per diversi motivi. strinic non ha niente da rivalutare, deve solo tornare a giocare a calcio e dare il suo contributo. chalanoglu invece potrebbe avere il suo spazio e uscirne rivalutato dalla stagione, anche senza essere titolarissimo castillejo boh.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Agosto 2019)

siamo al 17 agosto. la squadra è quella che è, non mi aspettavo miracoli. la cosa grave è che non abbiamo tagliato quanto serviva. e nemmeno raggiunto l'importo di plusvalenze che ci serviva. hai voglia a dire che il mercato è lungo. adesso manca poco, possiamo essere preoccupati?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> siamo al 17 agosto. la squadra è quella che è, non mi aspettavo miracoli. la cosa grave è che non abbiamo tagliato quanto serviva. e nemmeno raggiunto l'importo di plusvalenze che ci serviva. hai voglia a dire che il mercato è lungo. adesso manca poco, possiamo essere preoccupati?



Speriamo che lo strozzino si rompa i maroni e, capendo che con una gestione ridicola come quella che sta dando al Milan non solo non lo rivenderà al bellusconiano “miliardo” di cui si parlava ma anzi il club perderà sempre più valore, e non essendo altresì intenzionato a fare gli investimenti necessari perché il club rialzi la testa e acquisti valore (perché da buon strozzino non fa nemmeno l’investimento di 100 euro a fondo perduto, anche solo potenziale del tipo “c’è un 5% di possibilità di non rientrare”), decida di smetterla di ripianare e porti i libri in tribunale.

Azzerare tutto e ripartire da zero, sono disposto anche alla Serie B se fosse necessario, ma portando i libri in tribunale e azzerando i debiti c’è la possibilità che un acquirente degno del Milan ci compri.

O questo oppure (e sarebbe la soluzione migliore) il nuovo acquirente c’è già e aspetta solo di comprarci come ipotizzavamo io e Gabri 



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sia Boban che Maldini sono assolutamente in buona fede, e contemporaneamente non penso siano stati fregati.
> 
> E' secondo me una situazione un po' complessa, dove inevitabilmente si scontrano due diversi requisiti.
> 
> ...





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E ci arrivano davanti cinque volte su sette dal 2012/2013 ad oggi, nonostante siano nel periodo più buio della loro storia. I derby non parliamone nemmeno perché ho un solo fegato.
> 
> Di una Supercoppa (partita singola, non stiamo parlando di un torneo) vinta ai rigori e tra l’altro arrivandoci pure dalla porta di servizio, visto che non siamo stati capaci di vincere manco una Coppa Italia (al contrario della temibile Lazzie che ne ha vinte due negli ultimi anni ) mi frega meno di zero.
> 
> ...



Quindi o questo oppure i libri in tribunale sperando che qualche facoltoso proprietario degno di essere proprietario del Milan si faccia avanti per prenderci a prezzo di saldo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2019)

Aggiunta rescissione di Strinic con minusvalenza di 1,3 milioni e corretto il costo di Leao a 23+5(Djalo).

Il payroll con la cessione di Laxalt dovrebbe essere in linea, ma ci mancano una trentina di milioni di plusvalenze. Speriamo abbiano messo via un pó di rifiuti nel bilancio precedente, perché a occhio non ci siamo con il budget per 7na trentina di milioni e ci manca ancora Correa.
Vedremo se Silva porterá qualche risorsa da investire.


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiunta rescissione di Strinic con *minusvalenza di 1,3 milioni* e corretto il costo di Leao a 23+5(Djalo).
> 
> Il payroll con la cessione di Laxalt dovrebbe essere in linea, ma ci mancano una trentina di milioni di plusvalenze. Speriamo abbiano messo via un pó di rifiuti nel bilancio precedente, perché a occhio non ci siamo con il budget per 7na trentina di milioni e ci manca ancora Correa.
> Vedremo se Silva porterá qualche risorsa da investire.



Com'è possibile minusvalenza se è stato preso a 0?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Com'è possibile minusvalenza se è stato preso a 0?



É stata pagata una commissione alla firma di 2 milioni che é stata inserita come valore del giocatore da spalmare nei 3 anni di contratto. 0,66 milioni sono stati ammortati l’anno scorso, ne restavano 1,33. La stessa cosa é stata fatta con Reina con un premio di 3 milioni, infatti ha un residuo a bilancio di 2.


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É stata pagata una commissione alla firma di 2 milioni che é stata inserita come valore del giocatore da spalmare nei 3 anni di contratto. 0,66 milioni sono stati ammortati l’anno scorso, ne restavano 1,33. La stessa cosa é stata fatta con Reina con un premio di 3 milioni, infatti ha un residuo a bilancio di 2.



Ah non lo sapevo, grazie. Bella fregatura


----------



## Jino (23 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Ah non lo sapevo, grazie. Bella fregatura



I parametri zero sono zero per modo di dire. Il cartellino non lo paghi ad un club, ma lo paghi al calciatore stesso che ne entra di fatto in possesso una volta scaduto il proprio contratto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É stata pagata una commissione alla firma di 2 milioni che é stata inserita come valore del giocatore da spalmare nei 3 anni di contratto. 0,66 milioni sono stati ammortati l’anno scorso, ne restavano 1,33. La stessa cosa é stata fatta con Reina con un premio di 3 milioni, infatti ha un residuo a bilancio di 2.


Pure la commissione per questo bidone, mamma mia Mirabelli


----------



## uolfetto (23 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiunta rescissione di Strinic con minusvalenza di 1,3 milioni e corretto il costo di Leao a 23+5(Djalo).
> 
> Il payroll con la cessione di Laxalt dovrebbe essere in linea, ma ci mancano una trentina di milioni di plusvalenze. Speriamo abbiano messo via un pó di rifiuti nel bilancio precedente, perché a occhio non ci siamo con il budget per 7na trentina di milioni e ci manca ancora Correa.
> Vedremo se Silva porterá qualche risorsa da investire.



esce silva entra correa il payroll rimane quello. il guadagno è il risparmio su laxalt in pratica. servirebbe liberarsi di castillejo (inutile con questo modulo) oppure volendo fare una cosa alla grande anche di reina e uno tra kessiè/chalanoglu.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pure la commissione per questo bidone, mamma mia Mirabelli



"Mirabelli non dà commissioni" CIT. Ahahaha! Anche a distanza di anni spuntano ancora capolavori di quel fenomeno da baraccone


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> esce silva entra correa il payroll rimane quello. il guadagno è il risparmio su laxalt in pratica. servirebbe liberarsi di castillejo (inutile con questo modulo) oppure volendo fare una cosa alla grande anche di reina e uno tra kessiè/chalanoglu.



Il problema é che ci mancano 30-35 milioni almeno di plusvalenza (a meno di magheggi nel bilancio 18/19).
E questi mancano anche se non arriva Correa.

Vedremo...


----------



## uolfetto (23 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il problema é che ci mancano 30-35 milioni almeno di plusvalenza (a meno di magheggi nel bilancio 18/19).
> E questi mancano anche se non arriva Correa.
> 
> Vedremo...



le plusvalenze ormai si è capito sono rinviate a giugno prossimo (salvo miracoli da parigi). certo che se non facciamo una stagione decente mettendo in evidenza qualcuno siamo rovinati.

ps. il bilancio quando sarà pubblicato? almeno capiamo se hanno caricato più del previsto...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> le plusvalenze ormai si è capito sono rinviate a giugno prossimo (salvo miracoli da parigi). certo che se non facciamo una stagione decente mettendo in evidenza qualcuno siamo rovinati.
> 
> ps. il bilancio quando sarà pubblicato? almeno capiamo se hanno caricato più del previsto...



Il,problema é che per fare 30-35 a giugno devi vendere probabilmente il tuo miglior giocatore dell’annata. Amen


----------



## Mauricio (24 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> le plusvalenze ormai si è capito sono rinviate a giugno prossimo (salvo miracoli da parigi). certo che se non facciamo una stagione decente mettendo in evidenza qualcuno siamo rovinati.
> 
> *ps. il bilancio quando sarà pubblicato? *almeno capiamo se hanno caricato più del previsto...



Entro 120 giorni, quindi primi novembre sarà consultabile


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2019)

Aggiornato con il prestito di Laxalt al Torino.


----------



## Mauricio (30 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiornato con il prestito di Laxalt al Torino.


Hai lasciato il totale a 6 però. Inoltre i 500 Mila euro per il prestito sono stati considerati in qualche modo? (Non che spostino molto)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Hai lasciato il totale a 6 però. Inoltre i 500 Mila euro per il prestito sono stati considerati in qualche modo? (Non che spostino molto)



Grazie, correggomil totale. Gli 0,5 sono stati aggiunti a Prestiti e Plus-valenze che passano da 34 a 34,5


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Agosto 2019)

cìè da dire che dalla prossima stagione possiamo probabilmente liberarci di molti giocatori visto che cominceranno ad avere valori di bilancio tali da riuscire a venderli magari facendo qualche milione di plusvalenza, come Rodríguez, Calhanoglu, Silva ecc..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> cìè da dire che dalla prossima stagione possiamo probabilmente liberarci di molti giocatori visto che cominceranno ad avere valori di bilancio tali da riuscire a venderli magari facendo qualche milione di plusvalenza, come Rodríguez, Calhanoglu, Silva ecc..



Giá quest anno qualcuno di appetibile c’era (Rodriguez a 7, Chalanoglu a 10)

L’hanno prossimo sicuramente bisogna agire pesantemente in uscita tanta gente tra i 5 e i 10 milioni (Rodriguez a 3, Chalanoglu a 5, Castellitto a 10, Laxalt a 7, ma anche Kessie a 13 e Silva a 15 oltre ai soliti Donnarumma a 0, Suso a 0)

Certo, bisogna anche saperli valorizzare e accettare anche quello che il mercato propone.

Ma se ci qualifichiamo anche per la sola EL l’anno prossimo deve essere l’hanno dell’espansione.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Giá quest anno qualcuno di appetibile c’era (Rodriguez a 7, Chalanoglu a 10)
> 
> L’hanno prossimo sicuramente bisogna agire pesantemente in uscita tanta gente tra i 5 e i 10 milioni (Rodriguez a 3, Chalanoglu a 5, Castellitto a 10, Laxalt a 7, ma anche Kessie a 13 e Silva a 15 oltre ai soliti Donnarumma a 0, Suso a 0)
> 
> ...



se facciamo un'altra stagione negativa non se li prenderà nessuno nemmeno a quelle cifre.


----------



## First93 (30 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> cìè da dire che dalla prossima stagione possiamo probabilmente liberarci di molti giocatori visto che cominceranno ad avere valori di bilancio tali da riuscire a venderli magari facendo qualche milione di plusvalenza, come Rodríguez, Calhanoglu, Silva ecc..



Il problema sono gli ingaggi non il valore a bilancio. Borini 1.8, Rodriguez a 7 e Calhanoglu a 10 non sono impossibili da vendere, il problema è che prendono troppi soldi (tra i 4.5/5 lordi), quindi o gli dai una buonuscita, o quelli restano fino a fine contratto mi sa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Settembre 2019)

Prestito biennale rebic?! Che vantaggi avremmo??


----------



## GenioSavicevic (1 Settembre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Prestito biennale rebic?! Che vantaggi avremmo??



Aspettiamo qualcuno che abbia notizie certe, da quello che ho trovato guadagna a seconda delle fonti dai 3 a quasi 5M. Il prestito biennale serve per sfruttare la riduzione ingaggi per giocatori stranieri quindi complessivamente dovrebbe guadagnare al lordo una cifra simile a silva


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Prestito biennale rebic?! Che vantaggi avremmo??



Se é scambio di prestiti la differenza sono gli ingaggi.

Silva aveva 3,7 lordi. Rebecca avrebbe la tassazione agevolata (lordo = 1,4 del netto) se prende 2,6 netti andiamo a pari.

Nel frattempo il valore a bilancio di Silva scenderá da 20,6 a 6,8 milioni generando certa plusvalenza in caso di riscatto o vendita tra 2 anni.


----------



## IlMusagete (3 Settembre 2019)

Finito il mercato (non se ne poteva più sinceramente), adesso sarà importante discutere il contratto di Gigio e a questo punto quelli in scadenza 2021 (Musacchio, Rodriguez, Calhanoglu) per avere più potere di contratto l'anno prossimo e diluire l'ammortamento, a meno che non vengano ceduti a gennaio (Musacchio in particolare tenendo conto di un recupero completo di Caldare e di una crescita esponenziale di Duarte e Gabbia).


----------



## ilgallinaccio (3 Settembre 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Finito il mercato (non se ne poteva più sinceramente), adesso sarà importante discutere il contratto di Gigio e a questo punto quelli in scadenza 2021 (Musacchio, Rodriguez, Calhanoglu) per avere più potere di contratto l'anno prossimo e diluire l'ammortamento, a meno che non vengano ceduti a gennaio (Musacchio in particolare tenendo conto di un recupero completo di Caldare e di una crescita esponenziale di Duarte e Gabbia).



esatto, penso sia la prossima mossa da fare, allungare i contratti delle scadenze 2021 per diluire ammortamento e recuperare quei 5-6 milioni necessari per raggiungere l'obiettivo indicato.
Poi eventuali cessioni e plusvalenze a gennaio male non fanno, ma intanto raggiungiamo il target.
Rimane da capire bene l'affare rebic-silva come influisce, perchè da alcune parti leggo che il prestito è onerose di 5 milioni, da altre no. come lo stipendio di rebic.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Settembre 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Finito il mercato (non se ne poteva più sinceramente), adesso sarà importante discutere il contratto di Gigio e a questo punto quelli in scadenza 2021 (Musacchio, Rodriguez, Calhanoglu) per avere più potere di contratto l'anno prossimo e diluire l'ammortamento, a meno che non vengano ceduti a gennaio (Musacchio in particolare tenendo conto di un recupero completo di Caldare e di una crescita esponenziale di Duarte e Gabbia).



per la cessione di musacchio a cifre decenti, per me l'ultimo treno era questa estate.


----------



## nybreath (3 Settembre 2019)

grazie bellissimo post


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Settembre 2019)

Aggiunto lo scambio di Prestiti Silva-Rebic

Abbassato il payroll di oltre 20 milioni (da 207 a 186,5)

Le plusvalenze sono scese da 45 a 34,5.

Miglioramento a bilancio di circa 10 milioni.


----------



## uolfetto (4 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aggiunto lo scambio di Prestiti Silva-Rebic
> 
> Abbassato il payroll di oltre 20 milioni (da 207 a 186,5)
> 
> ...



proiezione quindi siamo sui meno 70? non proprio un successone per il momento...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Settembre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> proiezione quindi siamo sui meno 70? non proprio un successone per il momento...



Forse ai fini del fpf una decina di milioni non si contano (immobilizzazioni materiali e spese per le giovanili).

Quest anno non abbiamo gli introiti del girone di EL come l’anno scorso, ma neanche le multe.

C’é comunque tempo fino al 30 Giugno.


----------



## uolfetto (4 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Forse ai fini del fpf una decina di milioni non si contano (immobilizzazioni materiali e spese per le giovanili).
> 
> Quest anno non abbiamo gli introiti del girone di EL come l’anno scorso, ma neanche le multe.
> 
> C’é comunque tempo fino al 30 Giugno.



si c'è tempo fino al 30 giugno. il problema è che diciamo sempre che c'è tempo. se non imbrocchiamo la stagione e valorizziamo certi giocatori (ecco perchè Suso giocherà sempre e comunque) non combiniamo nulla neppure a giugno. speriamo bene.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Settembre 2019)

Adesso è impprtante gestire lontano dai riflettori i rinnovi di jack/gigio e di quelli a scadenza 2021.. pesando bene benefici e rischi. 
2020 ad oggi scadono solo jack e biglia(il bilancio respirerà...) e forse Reina


----------



## Mauricio (7 Settembre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Adesso è impprtante gestire lontano dai riflettori i rinnovi di jack/gigio e di quelli a scadenza 2021.. pesando bene benefici e rischi.
> 2020 ad oggi scadono solo jack e biglia(il bilancio respirerà...) e forse Reina



Reina scade nel 2021.

È uscito l’articolo di calcio e finanza sul costo della rosa, e i numeri sono uguali a questo thread, bravo Zosimo. La cosa che fa davvero pensare è che il costo della rosa totale pesa all’incirca per l’80% dei ricavi: un’enormità!


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Settembre 2019)

Le cifre di Leao sono molto differenti tra le varie fonti. Toccherà aspettare il prossimo bilancio per conoscerle?


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Settembre 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Reina scade nel 2021.
> 
> È uscito l’articolo di calcio e finanza sul costo della rosa, e i numeri sono uguali a questo thread, bravo Zosimo. La cosa che fa davvero pensare è che il costo della rosa totale pesa all’incirca per l’80% dei ricavi: un’enormità!



Certamente perchè calcoli i costi di ammortamento delle numerose operazioni fatte negli ultimi anni, ma se guardi il solo valore degli stipendi lordi siamo ampiamente dentro la media che dovremmo tenere. Ai tempi di Berlusconi il monte ingaggi pesava molto di più sul bilancio, ma non si facevano mai operazioni di mercato.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Ottobre 2019)

stanno cominciando a uscire diverse indiscezioni sul bilancio. il calo dei ricavi commerciali, ma soprattutto la perdita record la gazzetta parla di 146 milioni addirittura. a questo punto sono molto curioso di scoprire se sarà dovuto all'aumento delle quote di ammortamento dei giocatori come si era ipotizzato.


----------



## uolfetto (15 Gennaio 2020)

[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] mi spieghi una cosa? il bilancio ultimo con questo passivo esagerato (maggiore di quello che tutti pensavano) tu lo hai letto nel dettaglio? non riesco a capire se quando diventa pubblico si conosce solo il passivo oppure si può vedere tutto. di solito uscivano anche cifre sui singoli giocatori, magari sulle commissioni pagate ecc. e varie altre cose che non si sapeva. stavolta non leggo nessuna analisi dettagliata, il passivo abnorme a cosa è dovuto?


----------



## Mauricio (15 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] mi spieghi una cosa? il bilancio ultimo con questo passivo esagerato (maggiore di quello che tutti pensavano) tu lo hai letto nel dettaglio? non riesco a capire se quando diventa pubblico si conosce solo il passivo oppure si può vedere tutto. di solito uscivano anche cifre sui singoli giocatori, magari sulle commissioni pagate ecc. e varie altre cose che non si sapeva. stavolta non leggo nessuna analisi dettagliata, il passivo abnorme a cosa è dovuto?




Puoi scaricarlo dal sito del registro delle imprese, costa 2,5€. Il passivo è aumentato per il prestito oneroso di Higuain (10mln) e il suo stipendio (altri 10mln circa) così come lo stipendio di Bakayoko ha influito. Purtroppo sugli stipendi non c’è il dettaglio, ma solo aggregato. Ci sono anche le commissioni pagate agli agenti, ma se non vado errato non sono nulla di trascendentale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] mi spieghi una cosa? il bilancio ultimo con questo passivo esagerato (maggiore di quello che tutti pensavano) tu lo hai letto nel dettaglio? non riesco a capire se quando diventa pubblico si conosce solo il passivo oppure si può vedere tutto. di solito uscivano anche cifre sui singoli giocatori, magari sulle commissioni pagate ecc. e varie altre cose che non si sapeva. stavolta non leggo nessuna analisi dettagliata, il passivo abnorme a cosa è dovuto?



Prima (consolidato con Fininvest) si vedeva tutto.
Fin9 all’anno scorso, MilanoeFinanza ha pubblicato i dettagli.

Quest anno l’analisi é stato piú sommaria.

Cercheró un pó


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Puoi scaricarlo dal sito del registro delle imprese, costa 2,5€. Il passivo è aumentato per il prestito oneroso di Higuain (10mln) e il suo stipendio (altri 10mln circa) così come lo stipendio di Bakayoko ha influito. Purtroppo sugli stipendi non c’è il dettaglio, ma solo aggregato. Ci sono anche le commissioni pagate agli agenti, ma se non vado errato non sono nulla di trascendentale.



Quei dati che tu hai detto non giustificano un bilancio che a detta di tutti gli esperti di finanza sarebbe stato sui -80 e che invece si è rivelato essere sui -145. 

Non ha senso. O stanno caricando tutto, minusvalenze comprese, su questo bilancio per la nuova proprietà, oppure c’è puzza di nuovo di Milan usato come Bancomat, come ai tempi del miglior Giannino.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Prima (consolidato con Fininvest) si vedeva tutto.
> Fin9 all’anno scorso, MilanoeFinanza ha pubblicato i dettagli.
> 
> *Quest’anno l’analisi é stata più sommaria.
> ...





Sarà sicuramente una coincidenza.


----------



## Mauricio (15 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quei dati che tu hai detto non giustificano un bilancio che a detta di tutti gli esperti di finanza sarebbe stato sui -80 e che invece si è rivelato essere sui -145.
> 
> Non ha senso. O stanno caricando tutto, minusvalenze comprese, su questo bilancio per la nuova proprietà, oppure c’è puzza di nuovo di Milan usato come Bancomat, come ai tempi del miglior Giannino.



I costi per il personale (ammortamenti e ingaggi) sono aumentati di 35 mln, son diminuite le plusvalenze di 25 mln circa, ed ecco che da 80 mln di perdita sei già a 135. Ripeto, non è troppo complicato leggere il bilancio, basta scaricarlo dal sito e mettersi con calma ad analizzarlo per bene


----------



## uolfetto (15 Gennaio 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Puoi scaricarlo dal sito del registro delle imprese, costa 2,5€. Il passivo è aumentato per il prestito oneroso di Higuain (10mln) e il suo stipendio (altri 10mln circa) così come lo stipendio di Bakayoko ha influito. Purtroppo sugli stipendi non c’è il dettaglio, ma solo aggregato. Ci sono anche le commissioni pagate agli agenti, ma se non vado errato non sono nulla di trascendentale.



possibile che non ci sia un sito/giornale che fa un analisi seria dopo averlo analizzato? dobbiamo scaricarcelo noi? però questi costi di higuain e bakayoko bene o male li sapevano tutti eppure nessuno aveva previsto un passivo così elevato. ok per gli stipendi c'è solo l'aggregato, ma sull'ammortamento dei giocatori non c'è nessuna sorpresa?



Mauricio ha scritto:


> I costi per il personale (ammortamenti e ingaggi) sono aumentati di 35 mln, son diminuite le plusvalenze di 25 mln circa, ed ecco che da 80 mln di perdita sei già a 135. Ripeto, non è troppo complicato leggere il bilancio, basta scaricarlo dal sito e mettersi con calma ad analizzarlo per bene



ecco non avevo letto la tua replica. certo che se quelli che fanno le previsioni/analisi non sono in grado nemmeno di spostare questi pochi dati possono pure lasciar perdere. mica pretendo la precisione assoluta ma cannare del 60%...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> I costi per il personale (ammortamenti e ingaggi) sono aumentati di 35 mln, son diminuite le plusvalenze di 25 mln circa, ed ecco che da 80 mln di perdita sei già a 135. Ripeto, non è troppo complicato leggere il bilancio, basta scaricarlo dal sito e mettersi con calma ad analizzarlo per bene



Ottimo lavoro dello strozzino, allora.



uolfetto ha scritto:


> possibile che non ci sia un sito/giornale che fa un analisi seria dopo averlo analizzato? dobbiamo scaricarcelo noi? però questi costi di higuain e bakayoko bene o male li sapevano tutti eppure nessuno aveva previsto un passivo così elevato. ok per gli stipendi c'è solo l'aggregato, ma sull'ammortamento dei giocatori non c'è nessuna sorpresa?
> 
> 
> 
> ecco non avevo letto la tua replica. certo che se quelli che fanno le previsioni/analisi non sono in grado nemmeno di spostare questi pochi dati possono pure lasciar perdere. mica pretendo la precisione assoluta ma cannare del 60%...



Quoto. Cosa vergognosa.


----------



## Milo (16 Gennaio 2020)

Ma queste operazioni in uscita, Reina, Borini, Rodriguez Caldara cosa comporta al bilancio? o meglio, cosa ci potrebbe permettere per questo mercato in entrata?

Senza considerare che probabilmente stanno lavorando per scaricare anche Piatek, Paquetà e Suso.


----------



## First93 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma queste operazioni in uscita, Reina, Borini, Rodriguez Caldara cosa comporta al bilancio? o meglio, cosa ci potrebbe permettere per questo mercato in entrata?
> 
> Senza considerare che probabilmente stanno lavorando per scaricare anche Piatek, Paquetà e Suso.



Io credo che la situazione sia questa: il bilancio 18/19 segna un clamoroso -146, che ovviamente vogliono ridurre. Con il mercato di quest'estate, lo svincolo dei 5 gallianeschi (Monto, Bertolacci ecc.) e senza Higuain e Bakayoko, il bilancio è migliorato un po', infatti ho letto un articolo di calcio e finanza in cui dicevano che il costo della rosa era diminuito di circa 26 mln, ergo da -146 si è scesi grossomodo a -120. Ora, facendo due calcoli a spanne, queste quattro operazioni in uscita permettono di ridurre il costo della rosa di circa altri 10 mln (le cifre precise non le so), quindi si passa a circa -110, milione più milione meno. 

Forse l'ho fatta un po' lunga, ma è per farti capire che il bilancio del milan è ben lontano dall'essere un bilancio normale/sano, ma soprattutto è quasi impossibile avvicinarsi al pareggio solo diminuendo i costi della rosa senza aumentare i ricavi. Alla tua domanda si fa fatica a rispondere, io credo che stiano cercando di sostituire i giocatori inutili e costosi, con giocatori più utili ma soprattutto meno costosi. Si è passati da Reina a Begovic e da Caldara a Kjaer non per valutazioni tecniche, ma per valutazioni economiche, i secondi costano meno dei primi, e credo che anche tutte le altre operazioni seguiranno questa falsa riga (unico discorso a parte è Ibra).

Io non mi aspetto niente, soprattutto quest'anno in cui siamo senza obiettivi da novembre/dicembre, puliscono ora per ripartire meglio quest'estate, o almeno si spera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Ieri comunque Caldara ha fatto una prestazione ai limiti del professionismo. Se davvero ha giocato così essendo, come dice, all’80% della forma, darlo ai bergamosci non è stata una follia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Io credo che la situazione sia questa: il bilancio 18/19 segna un clamoroso -146, che ovviamente vogliono ridurre. Con il mercato di quest'estate, lo svincolo dei 5 gallianeschi (Monto, Bertolacci ecc.) e senza Higuain e Bakayoko, il bilancio è migliorato un po', infatti ho letto un articolo di calcio e finanza in cui dicevano che il costo della rosa era diminuito di circa 26 mln, ergo da -146 si è scesi grossomodo a -120. Ora, facendo due calcoli a spanne, queste quattro operazioni in uscita permettono di ridurre il costo della rosa di circa altri 10 mln (le cifre precise non le so), quindi si passa a circa -110, milione più milione meno.
> 
> Forse l'ho fatta un po' lunga, ma è per farti capire che il bilancio del milan è ben lontano dall'essere un bilancio normale/sano, ma soprattutto è quasi impossibile avvicinarsi al pareggio solo diminuendo i costi della rosa senza aumentare i ricavi. Alla tua domanda si fa fatica a rispondere, io credo che stiano cercando di sostituire i giocatori inutili e costosi, con giocatori più utili ma soprattutto meno costosi. Si è passati da Reina a Begovic e da Caldara a Kjaer non per valutazioni tecniche, ma per valutazioni economiche, i secondi costano meno dei primi, e credo che anche tutte le altre operazioni seguiranno questa falsa riga (unico discorso a parte è Ibra).
> 
> Io non mi aspetto niente, soprattutto quest'anno in cui siamo senza obiettivi da novembre/dicembre, puliscono ora per ripartire meglio quest'estate, o almeno si spera.



Ripartire con Idiott AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Preghiamo che Idiott non ci sia più questa Estate perché finché ci sarà la mediocrità sarà sicura al 10.000%. È il Tohir del Milan, forse questo non è chiaro. Altroché ripartire.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ripartire con Idiott AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Preghiamo che Idiott non ci sia più questa Estate perché finché ci sarà la mediocrità sarà sicura al 10.000%. È il Tohir del Milan, forse questo non è chiaro. Altroché ripartire.



Obiettivamente il nostro bilancio è catastrofico, le operazioni di taglio delle spese inutili che stanno facendo ora erano necessarie già l'estate scorsa. Elliott potrebbe fare qualche sponsorizzazione farlocca stile Suning, questo è sicuro, ma se anche arrivasse un Arnault non aspettiamoci grandi cose sul mercato, ci aspettano 3 anni di lacrime e sangue sotto SA.


----------



## Gas (16 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Preghiamo che Idiott non ci sia più questa Estate perché finché ci sarà la mediocrità sarà sicura al 10.000%. È il Tohir del Milan, forse questo non è chiaro. Altroché ripartire.



Similitudine più che appropriata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente il nostro bilancio è catastrofico, le operazioni di taglio delle spese inutili che stanno facendo ora erano necessarie già l'estate scorsa. Elliott potrebbe fare qualche sponsorizzazione farlocca stile Suning, questo è sicuro, ma se anche arrivasse un Arnault non aspettiamoci grandi cose sul mercato, ci aspettano 3 anni di lacrime e sangue sotto SA.



Se arrivasse Arnaldo la prima cosa che farebbe sarebbe sponsorizzare il Milan. Comincia a mettere nel Milan 250 milioni in più di sole plusvalenze come fatto dall’Inda e vedi se il bilancio non migliora. L’Inda a Ottobre 2017 aveva 320 milioni di euro di ricavi, l’80% dei quali erano arrivati nell’ultimo anno, guardacaso da quando era arrivato Suning.

E quell’Inda non era ancora rientrata in CL, eh. 

Poi ricordati l’operazione Neymar, avvenuta in piena epoca FPF col PSG. Arnault ha una forza economica anche superiore.

Ma aldilà di questo, Infantino la scorsa estate aveva parlato di una riforma dell’FPF per favorire gli investimenti, visto che l’attuale FPF tende a bloccarli.

Se un club colossale come il Milan andasse in mano ad una potenza come Arnaldo, non pensi che potrebbe dare una spallata poderosa per la riforma dell’FPF? 

Quindi Arnaldo potrebbe fare tante cose anche in regime di FPF, ma ancora di più, potrebbe essere decisivo per riformarlo (non annullarlo, nessuno ha mai parlato di annullarlo, solo lasciare più spazio agli investimenti).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Similitudine più che appropriata.



E fino a quando c’era Tohir(chio) l’Inda non aveva la possibilità non solo di vincere, ma nemmeno di competere. Manco un Trofeo Birra Moretti vincerebbe l’Inda con Tohir. Lo stesso noi con Idiott. Sono speculatori che prima si levano dai ******s meglio è, in particolare questo squallido strozzino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente il nostro bilancio è catastrofico, le operazioni di taglio delle spese inutili che stanno facendo ora erano necessarie già l'estate scorsa. Elliott potrebbe fare qualche sponsorizzazione farlocca stile Suning, questo è sicuro, ma se anche arrivasse un Arnault non aspettiamoci grandi cose sul mercato, ci aspettano 3 anni di lacrime e sangue sotto SA.



Per quanto riguarda Infantino e quello che ha detto sulla riforma vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/infantino-fpf-bisogna-aiutare-chi-vuole-investire-vt78986.html


----------



## First93 (16 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ripartire con Idiott AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Preghiamo che Idiott non ci sia più questa Estate perché finché ci sarà la mediocrità sarà sicura al 10.000%. È il Tohir del Milan, forse questo non è chiaro. Altroché ripartire.



Elliott o non Elliott, il Milan ha bisogno di una proprietà che aumenti i ricavi perché solamente riducendo i costi è quasi impossibile tornare su (come ho scritto nel post precedente). Io non sono un sostenitore di Elliott, anzi mi piacerebbe avere una proprietà vera, non necessariamente Arnault, ma comunque un qualcuno che tratti il Milan normalmente, non come fosse un asset e basta. 

Comunque quando ho detto ripartire forse mi sono espresso male, magari possiamo dire "tagliare a gennaio per avere una maggiore mobilità quest'estate". 

Vedremo cosa succederà, ma tra il risanamento del bilancio e il SA che verrà con la UEFA, ci aspettano un po' di anni di melma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> *Elliott o non Elliott, il Milan ha bisogno di una proprietà che aumenti i ricavi perché solamente riducendo i costi è quasi impossibile tornare su (come ho scritto nel post precedente). *Io non sono un sostenitore di Elliott, anzi mi piacerebbe avere una proprietà vera, non necessariamente Arnault, ma comunque un qualcuno che tratti il Milan normalmente, non come fosse un asset e basta.
> 
> Comunque quando ho detto ripartire forse mi sono espresso male, magari possiamo dire "tagliare a gennaio per avere una maggiore mobilità quest'estate".
> 
> Vedremo cosa succederà, ma tra il risanamento del bilancio e il SA che verrà con la UEFA, ci aspettano un po' di anni di melma.



Appunto, e i ricavi ti scordi di aumentarli senza una proprietà che pompi soldi nel club. 

Comunque è vero quello che dici sull’SA, ma è altrettanto vero che nel 2021 ci sarà il nuovo mondale per club quadriennale (preludio alla nuova CL che partirà dal 2024) che porterà moltissimi introiti, probabilmente riformeranno anche l’FPF rendendolo meno rigido.

E se un colosso come il Milan andasse in mano ad una potenza come Arnault, come ho detto lui potrebbe avere un peso decisivo nel riformarlo (o vogliamo credere che un Arnault, il terzo uomo più ricco al mondo, abbia lo stesso potere di un Mister Li o di uno strozzino con un patrimonio da tre miliardi di euro?).

Quindi vedremo. Sta di fatto che, FPF o no, senza una proprietà che faccia aumentare i ricavi siamo rovinati, e lo strozzino i ricavi non li aumenta manco per il ciuffolo.


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2020)

Qui si parla di tagliare giocatori... ho visto il video di Pellegatti e parla di "guadagnare poco risparmiare molto" come un grande successo, insomma, la conferma del fallimento totale, poi bisogna dire una cosa, se vuoi risparmiare molto devi dare in mano la squadra, la società, a gente competente, con persone competenti non staremmo nemmeno qui a godere perché con RR prendiamo 6 ma ne RISPARMIAMO 13, robe proprio da provinciale senza nessun tipo di progetto.
Il Milan è in standby, per me questo smantellamento per quanto giusto è una tristezza, con i tifosi magari contenti, Galliani faceva le stesse cose, prendeva figurine a fine carriera, in sostanza non è cambiato molto, il Milan è stato portato giù e finché saremo in mano a degli strozzini che non vogliono investire e non sembrano avere nessuna linea societaria ben chiara (prima giovani ora solo vecchi) saremo sempre fermi immobili.
Quando la misura sarà colma? quando? quando arriverà il non plus ultra di questo schifo?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Usando buon senso nelle vslutazioni, le partenze di gennaio daranno un significstivo aiuto al bilancio?


----------



## MasterGorgo (17 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda Infantino e quello che ha detto sulla riforma vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/infantino-fpf-bisogna-aiutare-chi-vuole-investire-vt78986.html



Il calcio ripaga gli investimenti in visibilità e pubblicità. Non in denaro.
Un grande club sarà sempre in perdita senza investimenti di parti correlate alla proprietà di turno. 

Deve essere rivisto al rialzo il 30% (se non erro...) di spazio relativo a sponsor amici e così oggi col ffp abbiamo un target - a grandi linee - di 300club+150proprietà che é basso per aver competizione tra colossi interessati. 

Servirebbe un 300+700 con veriche delle coperture e via con i botti !!
Sono seduti su un pozzo d'oro mentre curano interessi personali, tipico degli agnelli...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Gennaio 2020)

qui si risparmia e non poco con tutte le cessioni. [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION] serve un update!


----------



## _ET_ (29 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> qui si risparmia e non poco con tutte le cessioni. [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION] serve un update!



Mi associo, aspetto con ansia numeri di questa bella giornata.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> qui si risparmia e non poco con tutte le cessioni. [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION] serve un update!



non c'è nessuna cessione ufficiale quindi non c'è niente da aggiornare direi. solo le cose fatte a inizio gennaio (reina, caldara ecc)


----------



## Mauricio (29 Gennaio 2020)

Per questi 6 mesi si risparmia:
- contratto di Caldara (2/3 mln circa, ma da capire quanto contribuisce l'atalanta)
- contratto di Reina (3 mln)
- contratto di Borini (2,5 mln) + 1,8 mln di ammortamento
- contratto di Suso (3 mln)
- contratto di Piatek (1,8 mln) + 3,8 mln di ammortamento (se sarà ufficiale)
- contratto di Rodriguez (2,5 mln) + 3,5 mln di ammortamento (se sarà ufficiale)

TOTALE: 15 mln circa di ingaggi e 8 mln di ammortamenti, che a regime (ovvero su un anno) saranno circa 45 mln (ma Reina e Suso sono in prestito, potrebbero tornare)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> qui si risparmia e non poco con tutte le cessioni. [MENTION=764]zosimo[/MENTION] serve un update!



Sto pensando come riordinare tutto, aspetto la fine mercato a questo punto. In uscita le cifre di [MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION] sono abbastanza corrette.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Febbraio 2020)

caldara poi si è riusciti a capire qualcosa di più sulle condizioni? pagano almeno l'intero ingaggio fino al 2021?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Febbraio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> caldara poi si è riusciti a capire qualcosa di più sulle condizioni? pagano almeno l'intero ingaggio fino al 2021?



Ancora no. Almeno io.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo, un'informazione.
Per non fare minusvalenza con Paquetá l'anno prossimo (inteso quest'estate o gennaio), a quanto potremmo venderlo? 

Non riesco a fare il conto perché non capisco l'ammortamento dello stipendio se si conta a giugno (chiusura del bilancio) o se si conta proprio il mese della stipula del contratto (es. gennaio o agosto)....


----------

